# Microsoft Query editor office 365 not working



## atuljadhavnetafim (Nov 3, 2016)

Dear Expert

i am using Microsoft query option to get data from SQL server with the help of query in office 365. till the time it is working fine and my all the file link with SQL server, but suddenly this option not working and i am not able to connect with SQL server with this tool and getting below error.

"Microsoft query could not be started because it isn't installed. you can install query by running the installation program you used to install office or excel. the query option is in office tool category"

i have uninstalled M S office 3 times, also download from online but it did not work, please help. we are using click to run office 365 package we don't have any customization option to installed MS office.

Please help.


----------



## atuljadhavnetafim (Nov 4, 2016)

Please help


atuljadhavnetafim said:


> Dear Expert
> 
> i am using Microsoft query option to get data from SQL server with the help of query in office 365. till the time it is working fine and my all the file link with SQL server, but suddenly this option not working and i am not able to connect with SQL server with this tool and getting below error.
> 
> ...


----------

